# New to the Forum



## dohc120 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum, and new to posting my artwork. I've been inspired lately and wanted to get back in the scene, and I'd like your feedback/helpful criticism. Here's my latest. I hope you all like it  BTW, I'm using photoshop cc, and a little wacom intuos


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

welcome. lookiong forward to seeing more of you


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome! Yes, bring it on.


----------

